# Deal of the day: Bluebird



## jacob9795 (Jun 10, 2017)

1935 Bluebird was on eBay this morning for $5,500 and sold. I didn't have a chance to take snapshots of the rest of his pics. Great deal here.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 10, 2017)

Eh, wrong  sprocket, no pencil stand and and no leaf spring saddle.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 10, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1935-Elgin-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I'd say it was only about $8,000 under priced.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 10, 2017)

Holy cow someone stole that bike! I'd be surprised if some low life scum hasn't already contacted the seller to try and buy this out from under the bidder. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 10, 2017)

I want to know what else he has for sale


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> 1935 Bluebird was on eBay this morning for $5,500 and sold. I didn't have a chance to take snapshots of the rest of his pics. Great deal here.
> 
> View attachment 479375




If you saw it, why didn't you buy it?......


----------



## catfish (Jun 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Holy cow someone stole that bike! I'd be surprised if some low life scum hasn't already contacted the seller to try and buy this out from under the bidder. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jun 10, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Holy cow someone stole that bike! I'd be surprised if some low life scum hasn't already contacted the seller to try and buy this out from under the bidder. V/r Shawn



unfortunatly thats happening all to often now days,price goes up,integrity goes down


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 10, 2017)

catfish said:


> If you saw it, why didn't you buy it?......



It caused a huge argument between my wife and I. When she was finally convinced, it sold. 

That's all I have to say about that....


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 10, 2017)

catfish said:


> If you saw it, why didn't you buy it?......



That's the question of the day.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 10, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> It caused a huge argument between my wife and I. When she was finally convinced, it sold.
> 
> That's all I have to say about that....




It's *easier* to *ask forgiveness than* it is to get *permission*


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 10, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> It caused a huge argument between my wife and I. When she was finally convinced, it sold.
> 
> That's all I have to say about that....




I never really got the "asking the wife for permission" thing, but maybe that's why the whole marriage thing didn't work out for me.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 10, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I never really got the "asking the wife for permission" thing, but maybe that's why the whole marriage thing didn't work out for me.




And that's why you don't get married in the first place.


----------



## kccomet (Jun 10, 2017)

good golly, that looks like original paint or is it old resto. this is one bike ive never owned. i would love to have a crusty to decent original. as stated above lets hope the quick trigger on ebay gets the bike, because i guarantee that sellers getting some email, esp after everyone sees it here on the cabe. if i was the buyer i would be in the truck for a long drive or nework to have a friend pick it up today......not tomorrow or have it shipped next week....today


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 10, 2017)

The fenders are a different color than the frame and rack so something has been repainted.  But for $5500, who the #### cares...lol


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## slick (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm glad I got it!!!!

Just kidding. I wish. I barely had enough money for new work boots today. The $100 bill is the new $10 bill i swear. 

Congrats to the new owner. Incredible buy!


----------



## kreika (Jun 10, 2017)

Now the scary part for the new owner. SHIPPING! Better hope the seller knows what he's doing or I hear the sound of $5500 flushing down the hole.


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 10, 2017)

How long before we see it back up for sale with a much higher price tag? haha


----------



## slick (Jun 10, 2017)

Or parted out. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kreika (Jun 10, 2017)

Frame $5500.....


----------



## z-bikes (Jun 10, 2017)

I almost cried when I saw it. Bike was located less than 1/2hr from me and I never knew it existed.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2017)

z-bikes said:


> I almost cried when I saw it. Bike was located less than 1/2hr from me and I never knew it existed.



Ohhhhh that's gotta sting


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 10, 2017)

It's a cool bike but, someone is still gonna yell "cool Schwinn" at you at some point.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 10, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> It's a cool bike but, someone is still gonna yell "cool Schwinn" at you at some point.



I haven't have that yet but some Harley guy told me that my Twin Flex was a cool looking Schwinn.  I should of said that his Honda was pretty cool too.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> It's a cool bike but, someone is still gonna yell "cool Schwinn" at you at some point.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 10, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I haven't have that yet but some Harley guy told me that my Twin Flex was a cool looking Schwinn.  I should of said that his Honda was pretty cool too.



Call it a goldwing...


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 10, 2017)

Schwinn499 said:


> Call it a goldwing...



HaHa,


----------



## tech549 (Jun 11, 2017)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/6144221415.html     heres another one


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> It's *easier* to *ask forgiveness than* it is to get *permission*



Or not to have a wife


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 11, 2017)

tech549 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/6144221415.html     heres another one



barfed a little in my mouth...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2017)

tech549 said:


> https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/6144221415.html     heres another one




I believe most of us are pretty familiar with that POS and the back story on it.


----------



## kreika (Jun 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe most of us are pretty familiar with that POS and the back story on it.




Nope, no clue on it's back story but POS is included. Nuff said.


----------



## wcw2323 (Jun 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe most of us are pretty familiar with that POS and the back story on it.


----------



## wcw2323 (Jun 11, 2017)

So, what's the story behind this one?
Feel free to PM me!

Warren


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Here ya go...  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bluebird.101802/


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 11, 2017)

z-bikes said:


> I almost cried when I saw it. Bike was located less than 1/2hr from me and I never knew it existed.


----------



## charnleybob (Jun 11, 2017)

Too much AZ sunshine dulling your killer instinct!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe most of us are pretty familiar with that POS and the back story on it.




I may not be a smart man, Jenny. But I know what a POS is.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe most of us are pretty familiar with that POS and the back story on it.




First run of bluebirds... sexy... this run of bluebirds....afterbirth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

